# Littman is offering a free Electronic Stethoscope for 14 days



## Hockey (Dec 26, 2010)

Just wanted to pass this on.  It is legit.  I am waiting to get mine in the mail right now.  Talked to the lady and she said basically they are used but completely refurbished to brand new condition.  

I've wanted to try an electronic one out for a while just to see what its like so I figure hey its free why not.

Only difference between 3100 and 3200 is the 3200 will record and playback on your computer (but you have to have the software I believe and you have to buy that).  I went with 3100 because I figure less parts to break etc.

Sounds like they are doing it as an "on your honor" system on getting em back since no credit card etc


http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/...ltation/model-3000-series/try-before-you-buy/


Anyone else do this program? Just wanted to pass this on to everyone as well


----------



## medicRob (Dec 26, 2010)

Hockey said:


> Just wanted to pass this on.  It is legit.  I am waiting to get mine in the mail right now.  Talked to the lady and she said basically they are used but completely refurbished to brand new condition.
> 
> I've wanted to try an electronic one out for a while just to see what its like so I figure hey its free why not.
> 
> ...




Just filled out the form for the 3200. I will use the 14 days to listen to various heart tones and lung sounds in the ICU as well as fremitus and patellar percussion of an intact bone and a fractured one, and upload them to my computer for teaching purposes.


----------



## Hockey (Dec 26, 2010)

medicRob said:


> Just filled out the form for the 3200. I will use the 14 days to listen to various heart tones and lung sounds in the ICU as well as fremitus and patellar percussion of an intact bone and a fractured one, and upload them to my computer for teaching purposes.



You ever use one before?  Its going to be interesting for sure


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 26, 2010)

I'd be too scared someone would swipe it and I'd be left with the bill.


----------



## Combat_Medic (Dec 26, 2010)

I like to play with it for a bit.  Not that I really need one.  To bad you got to be in the United States.  Guess they don't want to send one all the way to South Korea :sad:.


----------



## medicRob (Dec 26, 2010)

Hockey said:


> You ever use one before?  Its going to be interesting for sure



One of the ICU docs had one (cant remember the brand but it wasnt littman) and let me borrow it once or twice to listen to a patient. That's about it.


----------



## medicRob (Dec 26, 2010)

Linuss said:


> I'd be too scared someone would swipe it and I'd be left with the bill.



That's a very valid point and one of the reasons why I NEVER leave my stethoscope on the rig. I always put it in the big pocket of my EMT pants and let the ear pieces hang out of the pocket.


----------



## medicRob (Dec 26, 2010)

This does seem pretty nice

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1a_-d7SI5fs[/YOUTUBE]


So, have they contacted you already?


----------



## Hockey (Dec 26, 2010)

medicRob said:


> This does seem pretty nice
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1a_-d7SI5fs[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Yeah, give it like 24 hours

A Susan Richards sent me an email back




> Thank you for your interest in trialing the 3M™ Littmann® Electronic Stethoscope Model 3100.
> 
> The Littmann electronic stethoscope model 3100 combines world-class sound quality with an exceptionally easy-to-use interface.  And clinical evidence shows it’s easier to detect difficult-to-hear heart sounds like S3 gallops and aortic regurgitation murmurs, as well as abnormal lung sounds.
> 
> ...


----------



## EMT-IT753 (Dec 27, 2010)

I have the Littman 3100 and used the 14-day free trial when I got it. It is a legitimate offer and they will treat you right.

I use the 3100 everyday I am on the truck and it is a very nice piece of equipment. I need it for my congenital hearing loss. Is it for everybody? Not really. If you have normal hearing, it may be over the top for you, but for hearing loss it is a great tool.

The 3100 is the amplified scope that is the predecessor of the 3200.


----------



## CodyHolt83 (Dec 27, 2010)

So how much are they to just buy one outright?  I haven't seen it anywhere yet.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 27, 2010)

CodyHolt83 said:


> So how much are they to just buy one outright?  I haven't seen it anywhere yet.



http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Littman+3100


----------



## rhan101277 (Dec 27, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Littman+3100



That is hilarious


----------



## rhan101277 (Dec 27, 2010)

Linuss said:


> I'd be too scared someone would swipe it and I'd be left with the bill.



Yeah either that or loose it.


----------



## DarkStarr (Dec 27, 2010)

signed up, thanks!


----------



## CodyHolt83 (Dec 27, 2010)

Okay, okay...I deserved that!  

I was talking about on their website, if you lose it or someone steals it, what is the COMPANY charging?  I'm just curious.


----------



## EMT-IT753 (Dec 27, 2010)

The 3100 was $309 with shipping. 
The 3200 is around $500 I beleive. I would have to look it up again though.

If I remember right, Littman refers you to their dealers to actually buy them. They have a list of dealers that they recommend.


----------



## Simusid (Dec 27, 2010)

I signed up for the demo.  I wonder if I can wait patiently enough or will I cave and just buy one sight unseen!

I have tinnitus in one ear and I was hoping for something like this to see what I'm really missing.


----------



## LuvGlock (Dec 28, 2010)

What the heck, I'll try it.

I'd like to know what lungs sound like.


----------



## llavero (Dec 28, 2010)

Wow!!! Looks great!


----------



## medicRob (Dec 28, 2010)

Just got my email from Susan Richards. I will fax my form in today.


----------



## medicRob (Dec 28, 2010)

*Update*

Update: 

This program is legit. I faxed in the form they emailed to me, and they sent me this email:

"Hi Robert,

I have received your signed commitment form. I am processing the loaner stethoscope for you, it is scheduled to go out within one business day for you via UPS.  Please allow for 3 to 5 business days for shipping.  I will follow up in a week to make sure that you have received it and to see if you have any questions. In the meantime, please let me know if I can assist in anyway before then.

Thanks,

[ logo removed ]"


----------



## DarkStarr (Dec 28, 2010)

also confirmed


----------



## DarkStarr (Dec 30, 2010)

received.


----------



## medicRob (Dec 30, 2010)

Here is the analysis of my heart in Zargis Cardioscan (The included software). 







I have attached the full res screenshot. I am so impressed with this stethoscope that I am actually entering my credit card info as we speak to purchase this baby.


----------



## DarkStarr (Dec 30, 2010)

am also messing with the software.. this is sick! o:

Perhaps after medic class I will have some money to shell out


----------



## medicRob (Dec 30, 2010)

DarkStarr said:


> am also messing with the software.. this is sick! o:
> 
> Perhaps after medic class I will have some money to shell out



Are your HRs reading true? Have you checked them. I am noticing that the HR is pretty head on when I check a manual along with the reading on the steth. I'd like to hear your opinion as well.


----------



## DarkStarr (Dec 30, 2010)

Yes, I actually just wrote a small review which I probably should have posted here, in the other thread comparing this to my new Classic II.

I did find my HR to be fairly accurate, and I want to take this into the field with me and see if the patients wont mind me testing it against theirs as well.. I find that feature highly convenient.  Also, I absolutely love the volume control.. having a mild hearing loss since birth, I'll amplify anything I can, even though I can still hear just fine with the Classic.


----------



## Simusid (Dec 30, 2010)

Cardioscan looks pretty cool and maybe would be a great teaching aide.   To anyone who gets a chance to play with it, is there any practical benefit to using this in prehospital EMS?


----------



## DarkStarr (Dec 30, 2010)

Simusid said:


> Cardioscan looks pretty cool and maybe would be a great teaching aide.   To anyone who gets a chance to play with it, is there any practical benefit to using this in prehospital EMS?



This is kind of how I feel, I really dont see a great use for the software in a pre-hospital setting, other than being cool and playing around with your co-workers.  I do plan on purchasing this when I am finished with medic school and/or working full time.  Right now, I think my Classic will be sufficient but you can be sure I'll use this baby in the field until my 2 weeks are up.


----------



## medicRob (Dec 30, 2010)

Simusid said:


> Cardioscan looks pretty cool and maybe would be a great teaching aide.   To anyone who gets a chance to play with it, is there any practical benefit to using this in prehospital EMS?



Yes, the software can be loaded on a tough book if you do digital PCRs. I am currently writing a small piece of code that will allow the steth to utilize apple airplay speakers as an experiment. This would allow for the live auscultation to be heard on the speakers in the ambulance, allowing for all providers to hear the amplified sounds. As far as using the cardioscan on the toughbook like I said, there are 2 limitations... 

1. The cost of the full zargis cardioscan software is $480 per license (Sincerely doubt any ambulance service would invest in this, nor would I expect them too)

2. The time it takes to follow the prompts is too long to justify the use of the zargis software, not to mention most services do not want the toughbooks used for anything but charting and calculations. 


As far as the software goes, this is clearly a solution made for doctors offices and in-hospital environments. However, the stethoscope itself with the bluetooth technology can have many uses, some of which I am just beginning to imagine in prehospital medicine. Whether or not the airplay system with a modified bluetooth stack will work is to be seen. I will certainly post a vid of myself in the ambulance with another paramedic testing out the system as posting any imagery or video of a patient in the rig is a HIPAA violation and unethical to say the least (Plus, I do not feel like going through all the HIPAA red tape, so i will just use a coworker). 

I will share my results with this forum along with vids. 

As I said before, I will be using this stethoscope in both clinical practice and in education. I will utilize the software while teaching, and will probably never really use it in EMS. 


On a side note, I am really enjoying the noise cancelling properties of the steth, and cannot wait to try to obtain a pressure in a moving ambulance using it. 

Only time and hard, cold data will tell.


----------



## DarkStarr (Jan 1, 2011)

have you had any feedback issues?  im fine on the high frequency but on the other bell types i get some sort of feedback... not a nice feature!!


----------



## medicRob (Jan 1, 2011)

DarkStarr said:


> have you had any feedback issues?  im fine on the high frequency but on the other bell types i get some sort of feedback... not a nice feature!!



Nope. I am getting ready to pack mine back in the box. I went ahead and ordered the stethoscope, once it comes I will pack up this trial steth. I haven't had any issues except for two.

1. Stethassist will not load, it loads the javaw process, yet will not show the GUI of the program. I am a developer, so I am 100% that my java settings and environmental settings are correct, and that my java is updated. 

2. Whenever I am doing a cardioscan analysis and I go for the apical auscultation, I have issues with the bluetooth  when I have to place the steth under a woman's left breast, which sounds funny.. However, this is a legitimate concern. I am writing a thorough review to the company.


----------



## Simusid (Jan 1, 2011)

I don't know much about bluetooth.   I'm wondering if it will pair with an iPhone as a wireless mic?


----------



## medicRob (Jan 1, 2011)

Simusid said:


> I don't know much about bluetooth.   I'm wondering if it will pair with an iPhone as a wireless mic?



No. I am an iPhone developer and one of the limitations of iOS is the poorest bluetooth stack ever. In fact, you can't even utilize a bluetooth keyboard, GPS, or mouse without jailbreaking and utilizing a stack like BT Stack or RoqyBT programmed by a third party. I am in the process of developing a stack that will interact with the steth, but it will be for personal use only and will never be accepted by the appstore as it requires jailbreaking to work. The iPad 2 will have a bluetooth stack with more support for 802.11x devices, however I doubt it will be anything more than keyboard or mouse support.


----------



## DarkStarr (Jan 2, 2011)

Yeah I think I am getting ready to ship this one back, perhaps after Medic class I'll get one with volume control.  Hoping this feedback problem isnt widespread!


----------



## Hockey (Jan 2, 2011)

Those of you that got the 3200, did you get the software with it?


----------



## medicRob (Jan 2, 2011)

Hockey said:


> Those of you that got the 3200, did you get the software with it?



Yes. Here is what was included:


The Stethoscope in the original box
4 ear pieces
1 AA battery was in the steth
1 CD (Zargis Cardioscan Trial)
1 CD (Zargis Steth Assist Full)
A few guides and paperwork

Aside from the box, there was included an envelope with the whole, "Thank you for evaluating" as well as a small questionaire and a postage sticker for sending the eval steth back.


----------



## Hockey (Jan 2, 2011)

I wonder if I could ask to try the 3200 instead of the 3100


----------



## medicRob (Jan 2, 2011)

Hockey said:


> I wonder if I could ask to try the 3200 instead of the 3100



Yes, contact Susan Richardson.


----------



## Hockey (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Simusid (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm about 1/2 way through my eval right now.  I do like the 3100 and I probably will buy one.  My one minor negative comment is that ergonomically I find it harder to take a fast BP.  I accidentally change the volume or turn it off.  I'm sure after some time I would end up changing my grip.

I talked with a tech and he confirmed the issues with the apple bluetooth stack but said that there will be an Android app for the 3200.


----------



## medicRob (Jan 6, 2011)

Simusid said:


> I'm about 1/2 way through my eval right now.  I do like the 3100 and I probably will buy one.  My one minor negative comment is that ergonomically I find it harder to take a fast BP.  I accidentally change the volume or turn it off.  I'm sure after some time I would end up changing my grip.
> 
> I talked with a tech and he confirmed the issues with the apple bluetooth stack but said that there will be an Android app for the 3200.



I will release my steth app for the iPad, iPhone, and iPod touch on cydia when I complete it. Just send me a PM with your contact info (email, facebook, etc) so I can contact you when it is complete. You can just install the ipa over installous.


----------



## matthewpetro (Jan 10, 2011)

Just ordered mine thanks!


----------



## Medic785 (Jan 11, 2011)

Just received mine today!!!


----------



## MMiz (Jan 11, 2011)

Can we get some comprehensive review threads?  I'd love to see how it performs in the field.


----------



## medicRob (Jan 11, 2011)

MMiz said:


> Can we get some comprehensive review threads?  I'd love to see how it performs in the field.



What do you want to know MMiz? I got mine and actually went ahead and ordered one after the first day. I packaged the eval steth to go back as the one I ordered came in. I am so impresssed with it.


----------



## Simusid (Jan 11, 2011)

I made a comment above about it not feeling very ergonomic when I'm taking a BP.   It's like it wants to slip and tilt and squirt out from my fingers.   Maybe the surface is too polished.

Of course I can hear just great and that is what it's all about.  Does anyone else think the BP sounds (yes, yes, Kortokoff sounds) seem to have a slightly artificial quality?  they seem to pop a bit more.   I wonder, if my "hearing" is now 24X better, would I hear K1 sooner and K5 later?   Would that mean an incorrectly high S and low D?   Or maybe the difference would be too minor?


----------



## medicRob (Jan 11, 2011)

Simusid said:


> I made a comment above about it not feeling very ergonomic when I'm taking a BP.   It's like it wants to slip and tilt and squirt out from my fingers.   Maybe the surface is too polished.
> 
> Of course I can hear just great and that is what it's all about.  Does anyone else think the BP sounds (yes, yes, Kortokoff sounds) seem to have a slightly artificial quality?  they seem to pop a bit more.   I wonder, if my "hearing" is now 24X better, would I hear K1 sooner and K5 later?   Would that mean an incorrectly high S and low D?   Or maybe the difference would be too minor?



I always held my steth (even my master classic 2) at the sides of the little knotch, with my ring finger on one side and middle on the other. Try holding yours like this while pressing down, see if this helps your fingers from slipping. I haven't had any issue when taking a blood pressure with hearing the kortokoff sounds too early or late.. Im not sure if it is where I have just done it for so long that my ears know when I hear them. 

That is a good question though. Anyone else having issues holding the steth or taking BPs? 

My advice to you would be to try taking 4 pressures on a friend.. Take 2 of them using a regular analog stethoscope, then wait about 5 minutes and take 2 with the digital stethoscope.. Compare the analogs against the digitals at face value then average the 2 values (1 average for analog, 1 for digital) then ask, "Is the difference clinically remarkable"?


----------



## Hockey (Jan 12, 2011)

I will let you know on the 21st because that is when I work again.  So far I am trying to get used to it.  Not really sure what to say about it...I like how you can really hear things, but you can also hear the tube moving around or anything and yeah...but I haven't read the book yet either


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 12, 2011)

Just put in for a 3200 Demo  This should be fun


----------



## medicRob (Jan 12, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Just put in for a 3200 Demo  This should be fun



You won't believe how quick it comes after you send the fax in.


----------



## medicRob (Jan 12, 2011)

Hockey said:


> I will let you know on the 21st because that is when I work again.  So far I am trying to get used to it.  Not really sure what to say about it...I like how you can really hear things, but you can also hear the tube moving around or anything and yeah...but I haven't read the book yet either



I noticed in Zargis Cardioscan when you are auscultating a patient's heart that when you move the tube, it outlines that waveform in yellow, which I assume cites it as noise to the program so it doesn't look for murmurs in it. 

Whenever I take a BP with this steth, I like to pump the volume to about 75% and change it to the, "Upper Frequency" setting.


----------



## Hockey (Jan 13, 2011)

Rob, do you know if it has background sound cancelation option or something? Like I said, I should probably read the instructions


----------



## medicRob (Jan 13, 2011)

Hockey said:


> Rob, do you know if it has background sound cancelation option or something? Like I said, I should probably read the instructions



It is supposed to do that on its own. Like I said, whenever it does a cardioscan, it highlights noise in yellow and excludes it from analysis. The only setting I can think of is adjusting the button on the left button (The one that looks like a stamp) to set it to "Upper", "Lower", or "Full Frequency". I find that upper works great for taking a BP. 

Whenever I am listening to heart tones, I alternate between upper and lower above the mitral and tricuspid valves.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 13, 2011)

Shpped out today. Tracking says Monday.


----------



## rwik123 (Jan 13, 2011)

although im not as cool as you guys with a 3200.... i did order myself a new ultrascope and its arriving tomorrow 

it'll be like christmas


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 13, 2011)

rwik123 said:


> although im not as cool as you guys with a 3200.... i did order myself a new ultrascope and its arriving tomorrow
> 
> it'll be like christmas



Hey, I've used an Ultrascope for 2 years, this 3200 I'm demoing had better be ungodly awesome for me to consider switching from my US  You'll enjoy it!


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 5, 2011)

medicRob said:


> What do you want to know MMiz? I got mine and actually went ahead and ordered one after the first day. I packaged the eval steth to go back as the one I ordered came in. I am so impresssed with it.



Rob, can you send me the review that you sent them via PM or email?  I have an idea.



Hockey said:


> I will let you know on the 21st because that is when I work again.  So far I am trying to get used to it.  Not really sure what to say about it...I like how you can really hear things, but you can also hear the tube moving around or anything and yeah...but I haven't read the book yet either





jtpaintball70 said:


> Hey, I've used an Ultrascope for 2 years, this 3200 I'm demoing had better be ungodly awesome for me to consider switching from my US  You'll enjoy it!



Did you guys get the stethoscope?  What did you think?


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 5, 2011)

I just sent my 3200 back to Littmann... I was very sad to say the least  I'll be typing up my review when I get off duty tonight. But suffice to say so far that its been the only scope that makes me even consider a little bit of switching from my Ultrascope


----------



## medicRob (Feb 6, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> Rob, can you send me the review that you sent them via PM or email?  I have an idea.



Are you talking about the survey questions they included in the trial package that you are supposed to fill out and send back in with the steth?


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 6, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Are you talking about the survey questions they included in the trial package that you are supposed to fill out and send back in with the steth?



I'll send you a PM.


----------



## medic550 (Feb 9, 2011)

Well i sent away for one.  Been an emt for 15 years and going to medic class.  I am also hearing impaired in both ears so i'm going to give this a real world test.

Frank


----------



## medicRob (Feb 9, 2011)

medic550 said:


> Well i sent away for one.  Been an emt for 15 years and going to medic class.  I am also hearing impaired in both ears so i'm going to give this a real world test.
> 
> Frank



I love the 3200, it is one of the smartest purchasing decisions I have made in a while.


----------



## medic550 (Feb 9, 2011)

Im going to try the 3100. As i have no real reason nor the extra cash for the recording one.

Frank


----------



## Martyn (Feb 9, 2011)

Just sent back a 3200 after a 14 day trial. Not bad, the recording and sending to your pc via bluetooth is quite good. The software was easy to install and use, you get a sort of 'auscultation for dummies' in with it. Both my wife and I agreed that the sound was a little too basey, more of a treble sound would have worked. Overall though I give it a thumbs up, but for the price


----------



## dcemt (Mar 18, 2011)

*just arrived*

mine just showed up also 
I am hoping it will help me to hear BP, breath sounds, etc while in the back of the ambulance ...the engine and road noise plus my inexperience  and my ears are not what they use to be ......
I am really hopping that the 3100 will help with these problems 
let ya'll know in about 14 more days


----------



## Hockey (Mar 19, 2011)

dcemt said:


> mine just showed up also
> I am hoping it will help me to hear BP, breath sounds, etc while in the back of the ambulance ...the engine and road noise plus my inexperience  and my ears are not what they use to be ......
> I am really hopping that the 3100 will help with these problems
> let ya'll know in about 14 more days




IMHO.  Become proficient with a regular scope.  I would use the cheap ones on the truck for a while then used mine.  

Don't rely on something electronic that may not work one day and you won't be able to use it as a crutch


----------



## medicRob (Mar 19, 2011)

If any of you ever get the awesome privelege at a conference to take Bob Page's class on stethoscopy, do so. He takes your stethoscope away, you go through his excellent class, then he awards you your stethoscope for finishing it.


----------



## Sandog (Mar 19, 2011)

Hockey said:


> IMHO.  Become proficient with a regular scope.  I would use the cheap ones on the truck for a while then used mine.
> 
> Don't rely on something electronic that may not work one day and you won't be able to use it as a crutch



True, and good point, but for some of us, our hearing has diminished over time and this device is not only a tool but an aid to those with a hearing impairment. We are not all in our twenties anymore. Perhaps some day you will understand what I mean.


----------



## dcemt (Mar 19, 2011)

*what*

I was hoping to use this to understand what to listen for 
I understand using the basic scope I have a littman classic that is my regular scope 
but a lot of the emt's  in the department hardly use manual BP, they use the 12 lead machine as a normal BP so even doing it that way could be considered a "crunch"....
I am a little hard of hearing and was hoping this would help but really i was using it to listen for the sounds to realize what it is I am to listen for 
if you have heard the sound before then it is easier to recognize it with another piece of equipment later ......

thanks for all the help and advice 
I feel that anybody that has more experience than me is most likely a person i can learn from ....

thanks again


----------



## samiam (Mar 19, 2011)

*30 day trial*

They are now offering a free thirty day trial of the 3200.  http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/.../tele-auscultation/scope-to-scope/free-trial/


----------



## medicRob (Mar 19, 2011)

dcemt said:


> I was hoping to use this to understand what to listen for
> I understand using the basic scope I have a littman classic that is my regular scope
> but a lot of the emt's  in the department hardly use manual BP, they use the 12 lead machine as a normal BP so even doing it that way could be considered a "crunch"....
> I am a little hard of hearing and was hoping this would help but really i was using it to listen for the sounds to realize what it is I am to listen for
> ...



Would you like me to upload some sounds for you? If so, what sounds? Kortokoff?


----------



## dcemt (Mar 20, 2011)

*yes*

heck ya 
and of the not normal breath sounds ....crackle strider etc. 
i can hear normal sounds (mine,wifes) and i could tell you that the sounds is "not" normal but have not had a chance to hear any of the "other" sounds 

thanks


----------

